# Which websites to upload your resume's to?



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello all,

My wife and I are currently awaiting the outcome of a permanent residency visa application made 13 months ago. I am hopeful that we will have a medical request and subsequent issue of a visa within the next two months or so.

As we are starting to look more seriously at getting jobs, we were wondering if there are any websites that you can upload your resume to, to ‘showcase’ your skills to potential employers? My wife is a primary school teacher (we know that teaching jobs are few and far between) and I am a fire fighter, again very difficult to get in to. However, we are both in middle management positions and are willing to try our hand at anything. I also have 7 years of IT management experience. 

Does anyone know if such websites exist? My wife subscribes to apply to education and I regularly post on firehall.com and we are well aware that we will not ‘walk in’ to jobs of a similar level to what we have in the UK. We are both willing to do a survival job for as long as we need to until we are successful in getting a teaching and firefighting job.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks,
androb.


----------

